
Oregon fines man for questioning traffic light timing without engineer license - grej
http://ij.org/press-release/lawsuit-challenges-oregon-law-prohibiting-mathematical-criticism-without-license/
======
flubert
It looks like he was fined for claiming to be an "engineer" when he is not a
professional engineer. The whole "fined for questioning red light timing"
seems like fake news.

[http://ij.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/OR-Math-
Jarlstrom-F...](http://ij.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/OR-Math-Jarlstrom-
Final-Default-Order-IJ084769xA6322.pdf)

~~~
heisenbit
He may have failed on the registration side. Being a foreign engineer and not
registering is against the law.

The fact remains that once he raised his voice the state did not engage the
issue at hand but went after the person. Such type of enforcement behavior has
a chilling effect.

------
tmaly
that is very wrong. I hope he wins his case.

